# Strawbale Attic Insulation



## Contrary Mann (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone here has tried strawbales for attic insulation. We are designing some buildings to use this method. 
We found some info on the web regarding this but were wondering anyone here has ever tried this?
Thanks


----------



## Two Cents Worth (Dec 8, 2002)

I understand how it is sealed against vermin when used in walls.

How do you seal it for attic use?


----------



## Contrary Mann (Feb 24, 2011)

That's one of the things we are working on. Some of the info we found suggest a light clay cover, which also helps with fire proofing. Our best solution so far is to try to make it as vermin proof as possible. Still working on that one.


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

I've also been researching straw bale houses, and that's one of my questions, as well. I've read of people packing it in by hand. But it seems that if it's used for attic/roof insulation, it's left pretty unprotected.

Personally, I think that if I ever get to build my dream house out of straw bales, I'd go with conventional roof insulation. I want to avoid an attic if possible, though, so that's easier to do with foam boards and such than with an attic and batt insulation. 

This seems to be the leading consensus on roof insulation with straw bales:
http://www.strawbale.com/straw-bale-roof


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I think solid bales would be rather too heavy for most attics. I was planning to use coarse sawdust in mine after reading a forestry service pamphlet some yrs back. I never got that far with the straw bale house I was building. I was trying to get it finished when my income was cut off and I sold it and moved.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

http://ir.library.oregonstate.edu/xmlui/bitstream/handle/1957/1083/FPL_R1092ocr.pdf?sequence=1
Found this after googling.


----------

